# Randy Orton was caught staring at a fans breasts.



## Rated Phenomenal

The Apex Pervert.


----------



## Honey Bucket

:Tripslick

Making his mentor proud.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Why the fuck did he even get married if he can't stop himself doing this shit. Not that wife 2 is sane bitch is verging on Fatal Attraction levels so Randy better watch his back or else he'll find a knife in it


----------



## Narcisse

Who can blame him. I look at mine all the time.


----------



## Simply Flawless

WF is Hip said:


> lol so he can't look at breasts b/c he's married?


His new wife is batshit crazy she used to stalk him so no he shouldn't be ogling someone else or else his ass is gonna end up dead in a ditch in the middle of nowhere


----------



## Kimwun

Simply Flawless said:


> Why the fuck did he even get married if he can't stop himself doing this shit. Not that wife 2 is sane bitch is verging on Fatal Attraction levels so Randy better watch his back or else he'll find a knife in it


I don't see anything wrong with it and I'm randy is not gonna get murdered by his wife


----------



## Sweggeh

Simply Flawless said:


> His new wife is batshit crazy she used to stalk him so no he shouldn't be ogling someone else or else his ass is gonna end up dead in a ditch in the middle of nowhere


Woah, can you expand on this? I never heard about this before.


----------



## Heath V

Looks like she brushed her teeth with butter.


----------



## Brock

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819317236750053376
Nobody tell his missus.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Looking is fine. Tit fucking her would be something else entirely.


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*Yeeeaaahhh, probably not the best thing to do when you're a popular superstar and taken at the same time.*


----------



## Sensei Utero

Pretty nice boobs tbf.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

So what, it's only natural.


----------



## Dibil13

They're nice tits:shrug


----------



## Sekai no Kana

InUtero said:


> Pretty nice boobs tbf.


*This is true. :trips5*


----------



## Punkamaniac

"You can look but you can't touch."

Nothing wrong with what Randy done, I would've done the same.


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages

can you blame him? 99% of men would've done the same.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

*With breast like that, who wouldn't be staring. :lol*


----------



## Architect-Rollins

She's wearing an Abercrombie and Fitch shirt which are tiny enough already, but wearing one with an F cup size? I mean it's kind of hard to not stare. Married or not, her boobs are right there. Doesn't mean he's cheating.


----------



## Heath V

Maybe the picture was just taken at the exact same moment when he just happened to be looking down..


----------



## Sekai no Kana

*I mean if you knew me, I'd look too. Just not when your significant other can easily find the picture. Just saying. :draper2*


----------



## somerandomfan

Oh, so _that's_ why he's called "The Viper."


----------



## xvg-moneyvx

nice jugs!
what's the story on Orton's current wife stalking him?


----------



## Piers

Can you honestly blame him ?

Also I read all those posts about his wife... but I thought he was dating Jojo ?

Wasn't he married before too ? So that would mean he divorced, dated Jojo, then got married a second time right ?


----------



## yeahright2

No wonder he looks, with a rack like that on her.
Nothing wrong in that. You can get an appetite when you´re out, as long as you eat at home


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

Jericho's List said:


> Can you honestly blame him ?
> 
> Also I read all those posts about his wife... but I thought he was dating Jojo ?
> 
> Wasn't he married before too ? So that would mean he divorced, dated Jojo, then got married a second time right ?


The VIPER gets around......


----------



## AllenNoah

Unless I can get a gif of him doing his creepiest smile as he looks, I do not care.


----------



## razzathereaver

I'm just wondering why he couldn't wait until the photo was taken before taking a peek :lol


----------



## Simply Flawless

Watch him get arrested for eye rape :booklel


----------



## Red Hair

Can you blame him? Girl has some nice ass titties.


----------



## Kostic

So fucking what. Are you gonna tell me that if you're in a relationship/married, you can't ever check out another woman? It's not like he fucked this girl. He glanced at her tits, which are a nice pair of tits, it has to be said. The idiotic part is that he was taking a selfie with a fan and looking elsewhere than the goddamn phone.


----------



## Mox Girl

I'd be distracted by those boobs too tbh :lol In fact, I noticed them before I even saw Randy was looking at them LOL.


----------



## Hencheman_21

Seems her boobs are staring at his eyes to me. But to be safe I will spend a couple hours studying them >


----------



## anirioc

This shit PC Bullshit.......


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Jericho's List said:


> Can you honestly blame him ?
> 
> Also I read all those posts about his wife... but I thought he was dating Jojo ?
> 
> Wasn't he married before too ? So that would mean he divorced, dated Jojo, then got married a second time right ?


Randy has 2 fake wives
















and had 2 real ones......and yea he probably banged JoJo









Man female fans love Randy


----------



## Lunatic Fringe

. THANK GOD . . . RANDY ORTON is STRAIGHT !!!


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Those are some nice ones. Can't blame Randy for staring.


----------



## DoolieNoted




----------



## Bushmaster

Brock said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819317236750053376
> Nobody tell his missus.


I'd stare too, I think she looks good :Rollins2


----------



## Simply Flawless

Lunatic Fringe said:


> . THANK GOD . . . RANDY ORTON is STRAIGHT !!!


You thought he wasn't? :booklel


----------



## Jersey

I'd stare too, her necky booty is plump.


----------



## Lunatic Fringe

Simply Flawless said:


> You thought he wasn't?


NO, I'm just glad there's NO DOUBT !!!

Now, Chris Jericho, on the other hand . . .


----------



## Stacey

Sweggeh said:


> Simply Flawless said:
> 
> 
> 
> His new wife is batshit crazy she used to stalk him so no he shouldn't be ogling someone else or else his ass is gonna end up dead in a ditch in the middle of nowhere
> 
> 
> 
> Woah, can you expand on this? I never heard about this before.
Click to expand...

yeah come on, do tell! I'm super curious now lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Ambrose Girl *YOU'RE NEXT! *:goldberg


SHIVVY POO II: ELECTRIC BOOGALOO said:


> Looking is fine. Tit fucking her would be something else entirely.










@ *me next time* :curry2


----------



## DeadGirl Inc

Go Randy!!! LOL :applause

I know i wouldn't complain if a pic of Randy Orton staring at my boobs went viral
:reigns2

Now i too want to know more about the wife/stalker


----------



## Lothario

Epic tits but her teeth instantly ruined it. Still. I can't blame Orton. If you don't think his wife sneaks a peak at guys she believes are attractive then you're delusional. Humans check out other attractive humans. Your wife od gf has most certaintly swooned over Roman or checked out the crotch of the fit guy in the sweatpants running errands. It happens. It's the actual "cheating" part that should warrant hurt feelings.


----------



## Simply Flawless

> I know i wouldn't complain if a pic of Randy Orton staring at my boobs went viral


:booklel

But then you'd become hero/villain of the world :ha


----------



## BrieMode

Everyone knows he, Ziggler and Rollins are just fuck boys. :shrug I'm not sh00k


----------



## Mox Girl

Legit BOSS said:


> @Ambrose Girl *YOU'RE NEXT! *:goldberg


I've met Randy. My boobs were covered up though :lol


----------



## Griselda

That fact that it's Orton makes it way funnier for some reason. :lol


----------



## Simply Flawless

A bigger scandal than Rollins and Dickgate :maury


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Ambrose Girl said:


> I've met Randy. My boobs were covered up though :lol


Well now that was an opportunity missed.


----------



## Simply Flawless

The fuckstick "journalist" that wrote that Sun article didn't do a single bit of research or else he'd know facts like his wife's fucking name


----------



## Martins

Incredible tits. :ambrose

Plus he probably did it on purpose too, just for the laughs :lol


----------



## HiddenFlaw

These are dark times Can't even admire a nice set of breasts anymore :mj2


----------



## The Masked One

Also, Randy Orton was caught breathing..


----------



## Simply Flawless

What will the children think :done


----------



## Master Bate

Randy Orton is in the pic?


----------



## Green Light

Cracking set of chebs :nerd:


----------



## squarebox

Who can blame him?


----------



## KingofKings1524

Martins said:


> Incredible tits. :ambrose
> 
> Plus he probably did it on purpose too, just for the laughs :lol


Agree on both counts. It looks pretty obvious he's playing up the fact that he's staring.


----------



## NotGuilty

Nothing wrong with giving eye attention to a nice rack.


----------



## Martins

KingofKings1524 said:


> Agree on both counts. It looks pretty obvious he's playing up the fact that he's staring.


Way cooler than a standard, bland fake smile for the camera imo. At least she can say there's something particular about her photo :shrug


----------



## Blackbeard

Brock said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819317236750053376


:lmao:lmao:lmao

What a stud.

Tbf It's kinda hard not to gaze upon that magnificent cleavage. :book


----------



## Uptown King

This is the Orton character that we need when he is tweener or even heel.


----------



## Mordecay

He probably would've liked to go in full :ambrose mode and master those titties

And who could blame him? I would do it as well


----------



## wkc_23

Shit, I would too. She's got some BIG ASS TITTIES.


----------



## Make_The_Grade

You can't even blame him.

Those are a nice pair of breasts.


----------



## 2 Ton 21




----------



## adamclark52

Wait, Orton's in that picture?


----------



## ImSumukh

Lmao
But there's nothing wrong with it. not a serious case.


----------



## Lady Eastwood

What do you expect, look at her face. Her tits were easier on the eyes.


----------



## deepelemblues

:cole RKO OUTTA NOWHERE!

:jbl NO MAGGLE THAT WAS A RUBBERNECK OUTTA NOWHERE!


----------



## Afrolatino

I'm an '80s/'90s guy. Looked interesting stuff always naturally, and no one would even critizice someone just for looking...

Randy was just being normal.


----------



## TKOK

well those are a magnifacent pair.


----------



## CM Buck

Catalanotto said:


> What do you expect, look at her face. Her tits were easier on the eyes.


Thank you for putting it better than I would have haha


----------



## MillionDollarProns

Based Randy :lmao


----------



## THA_WRESTER

From my own experience, it seems like you can't get it all in every department for whatever reason:
Big tits, no ass, and butterface
Big ass, cute face, no tits
Cute face, big tits, no ass.

That's more variation than the Raw main event scene.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Rated Phenomenal said:


> The Apex Pervert.


He's a wyatt family member now

"Follow....the cleavage"


----------



## Clique

RKO is so funny getting him a peak like the sly viper he is. I'm not gonna talk about the young lady's face :serious: When was this photo taken? I see when it was tweeted but this can't be too recent right? I say that because Orton's clean-shaven here but last Tuesday he was going more for the bearded Wyatt look.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Well to be fair i ogle Randy's arse so guess its only fair :bayley2


----------



## Lady Eastwood

Kimwun said:


> I don't if this is news but i thought it was funny as fuck.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...fans-boobs/amp/?client=ms-android-metropcs-us
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819317236750053376












I mean, really. When you look like Slater but have big tits, of course you would rather forget the face.


----------



## Stephen90

Simply Flawless said:


> His new wife is batshit crazy she used to stalk him so no he shouldn't be ogling someone else or else his ass is gonna end up dead in a ditch in the middle of nowhere


Was that the one got into with Sable?


----------



## Bearodactyl

I'm not sure if we're talking about the same picture here guys, I don't see Randy Orton OR that girls face whenever I look at it... :bearo


----------



## Michael Scofield

Think positively. He might just be tired & sleepy.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Should have put him in the Celebrity Big Brother house instead of fucking Jedward :Rollins


----------



## Born of Osiris

What's with her face? :kobe


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This sets up an epic Mania confrontation. Orton v Ambrose for the Master o' Tittays title. :mark:


----------



## THughes87

Sweggeh said:


> Woah, can you expand on this? I never heard about this before.


She never stalked him, they met in a bar, she was a fan, but Randy thought she was embellishing on being a fan cuz he figured girls will say anything, but when time came and her met her family, she actually had posters of him on her wall and stuff.

people like to over exxagurate things and claim it to be bigger than it is, there is no actual evidence of her being crazy, it's people just pulling shit from their ass to stir a pot and rumors are quick to expland while the actual truth becomes a myth


----------



## Lavidavi35

I mean, she had a nice set of huge tits. You can't help but stare when they're halfway out lol He can look but he can't touch, right? Fearless Randy ??


----------



## Lunatic Fringe

Catalanotto said:


> What do you expect, look at her face. Her tits were easier on the eyes.


Nothing a Luchadora mask couldn't solve !!!


----------



## Honey Bucket

Four page thread about a guy looking at tits.

Wrestling Forum....never let me down.

Bunch of fucking perverts with no class.


----------



## Łegend Ќiller

I wonder what happened next...


----------



## Darren Criss

Who can blame him? I'm not straight, but boobs look funny.


----------



## Lunatic Fringe

Darren Criss said:


> Who can blame him? I'm not straight, but boobs look funny.


Don't KNOCK them, till you TRY them, Darren !!!


----------



## Stadhart02

do modern Western women ever not dress like whores these days?


----------



## whelp

Stadhart02 said:


> do modern Western women ever not dress like whores these days?


Yes, constantly in fact. people tend to see what they want to see.


----------



## krtgolfing

What's the fucking problem? Just a guy looking at fucking tits!


----------



## Simply Flawless

Bray not gonna be happy Randy staring at Sister Abigail's rack like that :HA


----------



## THE HAITCH

Randy heard voices in his head-uhh...

To fondle 'em, to under hand-uhh..

To fap to them..








:Tripslick


----------



## Stellar

She obviously wanted them to be seen. Her necklace perfectly placed and everything.

Can't blame Randy.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Shes got a huge rack, id stare too


----------



## Bret Hart

Clearly he did it on purpose for the fucking photo.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ambrose Girl said:


> I've met Randy. My boobs were covered up though :lol


*YOU MESSED UP!!! YOUR BOOBS COULD'VE BEEN AN INTERNET SENSATION!*


----------



## WoWoWoKID

Ngl the whole brock lesnar is here tonight line doesn't make me smile anymore


----------



## chronoxiong

She aint all that pretty but her tits do look nice. So I can't blame the Viper for doing this.


----------



## Cooper09

:lol Get in there Randy :lol


----------



## Van Hammer

C'mon guys.....

He was obviously looking at her necklace...

They are....Err IT is soooooo beautiful looking!


----------



## THE HAITCH

Ambrose Girl said:


> I've met Randy. My boobs were covered up though :lol


Make sure they are uncovered-uhh, when you meet The Haitch.

:Tripslick


----------



## MasterJay

Kimwun said:


> I don't if this is news but i thought it was funny as fuck.
> https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.th...fans-boobs/amp/?client=ms-android-metropcs-us
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/819317236750053376


Now see, here is what I have a problem with this. HE IS A DAMN GUY!!! Like most of you on this site( Guys and Girls) Everyone likes to look at a nice set of Boobs, Rather you are Married or nothing. Just because you are looking at that does not mean you are cheating or anything. If that was the case, then you are far from human as anyone. 

No one is prefect and I'm pretty sure if we all were randy at that point, we all would have tried to sneak a look at those breasts. Even Homosexuals look at breast and like them...There is nothing wrong with this.

Also, By the way the picture is taken, Maybe he could have just blinked in the middle of the Picture. Sometimes you can tell when you look at a Picture close enough...


----------

